# ILG explores merger with Apollo's Diamond Resorts



## janmeyer (Mar 22, 2018)

*Reuters: ILG explores merger with Apollo's Diamond Resorts*
Mar. 21, 2018 4:32 PM ET|About: Apollo Global Management, LLC (APO)|By: Carl Surran, SA News Editor 


Vacation timeshare property provider ILG Inc. (NASDAQ:ILG) is exploring a merger with Apollo Global Management's (NYSE:APO) Diamond Resorts International as an alternative to a sale, Reuters reports.

The talks are aimed at giving ILG leverage in case negotiations with Marriott Vacations about a potential buyout are not successful, according to the report.

A merger with APO would add more than 400 of Diamond Resorts' vacation destinations in 35 countries to ILG's 250 managed resorts in 80 countries, and could allow ILG CEO Craig Nash to lead the combined company.


----------



## WBP (Mar 22, 2018)

janmeyer said:


> *Reuters: ILG explores merger with Apollo's Diamond Resorts*
> Mar. 21, 2018 4:32 PM ET|About: Apollo Global Management, LLC (APO)|By: Carl Surran, SA News Editor
> 
> 
> ...



This may be THE OPPORTUNITY for Embarc to break away from all of the above, and affiliate with Marriott, Disney or one of the other credible developers.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 22, 2018)

Please no.  I still own some Vistana and use II and don't want them coming under Diamond control.


----------



## awa (Mar 22, 2018)

The article says it would be the opposite-- diamond would come under ILG control. Trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 22, 2018)

Some years ago there was a rumor that Marriott  wanted to buyer a number of selected Diamond Resorts; but not all of Diamond manage resorts. The deal did not materialize.


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 22, 2018)

From the history of the thread about this in the Marriott forum it appears ILG has been under pressure for some time to do something to shake things up.  Now that the public spotlight appears to be squarely on ILG management, if they want to retain control of any newly created company they may be forced to acquire someone else like Diamond.  They may call it a merger but I'm guessing ILG would probably staff all or most of the key Senior management positions?   

If ILG doesn't do something like this they may run the risk of the calls getting louder for them to merge / be taken over by Marriott, with Marriott likely running the newly merged company.  Should be interesting to see if anything happens.


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 22, 2018)

WJS said:


> This may be THE OPPORTUNITY for Embarc to break away from all of the above, and affiliate with Marriott, Disney or one of the other credible developers.



If ILG buys diamond, one of the things they would be paying for would be the right to be manager/developer of Embarc.


----------



## WBP (Mar 25, 2018)

bizaro86 said:


> If ILG buys diamond, one of the things they would be paying for would be the right to be manager/developer of Embarc.



Unless, of course, Diamond and their Buyer conclude that there are way too many liabilities for the "Buyer" to acquire Embarc through a sale, and that both parties believe it to be advantageous to isolate "Embarc," from a potential sale to ILG. It is clear that with a potential purchase of Embarc, comes many liabilities for a potential Buyer of Diamond (and Embarc).

Granted, Diamond may very well retain more lawyers than they have members, and those lawyers may fabricate some legal trapeze to work around those liabilities, but Diamond may very well find a way to carve out Embarc, to the benefit of both Diamond, and their potential buyer (and to the absolute orgasmic joy of Embarc members).


----------

